# Bir dakika = Bidakka



## Ispanyolca in Turkey

I've heard a lot people saying "bidakka" hich stands for "bir dakika" in short, I think it'll be interested if this appear in the section of the word "dakika" for translation or better understanding purposes...


----------



## ortak

*dakika* means *minute*.

*bir dakika* means *just a minute* ( in English it is generally used *just a second* as I know)

*bidakka* is only colloquial pronounciation in daily use.


----------



## Rahmi

Türkçeyi katlettiniz ne bidakkası  = Bir dakika o sokak ağzı abicim.


----------



## Rallino

Rahmi is right. If you suggest they should include "bidakka"; then following the same logic they should also include "bişi" (bir şey), "nası" (nasıl), "dimi" (değil mi) etc...

That would triple the size of the already über-voluminous dictionaries.

It's like suggesting there should be two "either" in the english dictionary. Since some people pronunce it as: "ee-ther" and the rest pronunce it as: "eye-ther".

You are a spanish speaker I see. I know that most people say "Tabien" instead of " Está bien". It would be weird to see "tabien" in a spanish dictionary though, am I not right?

There might be more than one pronunciation of a word depending on the region. But there can only be one pronunciation for each word in the official dialect of a language and _that _is what you should see in a dictionary.


----------



## Rahmi

Rallino said:


> Rahmi is right. If you suggest they should include "bidakka"; then following the same logic they should also include "bişi" (bir şey), "nası" (nasıl), "dimi" (değil mi) etc...
> 
> That would triple the size of the already über-voluminous dictionaries.
> 
> It's like suggesting there should be two "either" in the english dictionary. Since some people pronunce it as: "ee-ther" and the rest pronunce it as: "eye-ther".
> 
> There might be more than one pronunciation of a word depending on the region. But there can only be one pronunciation for each word in the official dialect of a language and _that _is what you should see in a dictionary.


 
Evet Doğru

Nası = nasıl

Değilmi = dimi

Bişi = Birşey


----------



## Ispanyolca in Turkey

Rallino said:


> Rahmi is right. If you suggest they should include "bidakka"; then following the same logic they should also include "bişi" (bir şey), "nası" (nasıl), "dimi" (değil mi) etc...
> 
> That would triple the size of the already über-voluminous dictionaries.
> 
> It's like suggesting there should be two "either" in the english dictionary. Since some people pronunce it as: "ee-ther" and the rest pronunce it as: "eye-ther".
> 
> You are a spanish speaker I see. I know that most people say "Tabien" instead of " Está bien". It would be weird to see "tabien" in a spanish dictionary though, am I not right?
> 
> There might be more than one pronunciation of a word depending on the region. But there can only be one pronunciation for each word in the official dialect of a language and _that _is what you should see in a dictionary.


 

Thanks for all the other examples Rahmi!! Anyway, just to make it clear, I'm not suggesting to include "Bidakka" in the dictionaries as a formal word because I'm aware of the fact that it is NOT a word but an expression, and as it was well highlighted above by Ortak, a colloquial expression. I wanted to mention it since we can usually find either colloquiall or slang variations of a same expression in the forum section...
On the other hand, although I agree with Rallino concerning "Tabien", as a colloquial version of "Está bien", It wasn't my intension to suggest to add in a dictionary a word that comes from the short way of pronouncing an expression (please I appreciate not being misunderstood)...it's just that when you are learning a language and living in a country where this is spoken, it quite useful to know both formal and colloquial version of an expression...and that what I like and always recommend wordreference.com, because it provides the formal meaning and informal possible variations.

Thanks for the above comments to all, I appreciate it...especially because due to all of them, "Bidakka" now appears in the forum section...;P


----------



## Brunoleon

to our friend I would just give the meaning ''just a minute'' = bi dakika ( in short; '' bi dakka '' as its mostly used in spoken)
there are some kinds of words you hear in daily life but you can't find them in dictionaries.thats why it's very normal to ask this kind of things here in this forum.otherwise our foreigner friends will have difficulties to understand many words which are deformed in daily usage .


----------

